# How many angelfish?



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

How many angelfish can one keep in a 50gallon tank? Is 3 too many or too few?

Thanks


----------



## meyerhaus (Feb 27, 2006)

3 is a good number. I would say that you could keep up to 6 in a 50 gallon...just my humble opinion. I have 4 in a 30XH (24x12x24) and they are growing spawning and having a grand ole time.


----------



## violet (Mar 17, 2006)

I've seen some huge nearly dinner plate FW angels that might have to make a 3 point turn to turn around in a 50G. LOL! I have some very sadly stunted angels and since nothing seems to be able to reverse the stunting, even a little, you could fit 20 of them in a 50G. 

I agree with what meyerhaus said. And it's hard to go wrong with roughly 10G per angel.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

I'll "third" that opinion. I have 5 angels in my 55, and could easily see room for one more. They aren't full-grown yet, but I've had plenty that are and they have done just fine. In my experience, angels tend to get a tad aggressive as they get larger, so having larger numbers (like 5 or 6) will help spread out the aggression.

I'm assuming you have scalare angels, not altum, 'cause those are a whole different story. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

I'll be the one to say that angels get huge, as you all know. They can make a tank look tiny! I have 3 angels in my 55g, only one is around 6 inches tall...the others are only about 3 inches tall. I'm now thinking that I should have only put one in there. My big angel takes up a good amount of room, and I can't imagine how all three will look when they get full grown.

I recommend you get maybe 3 to start with. Then if you feel you need more, get more. I think with 3 in a 50g, you'll be satisfied. They get huge, just to remind you again. If they only stayed as small as they are when you get them, it would be great.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I think 3 is a bad number. It allows for 2 to bully the third. I know people who have lost discus and angels this way. I'd shoot for 5.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

I agree with simpte about not just having 3 in a tank. I'd only get 4 of them that way you only have to return or rehome 2 of the angels. As I have been told that once a pair is formed that almost all of the time the pair won't tolerate any other angels.


----------

